# Spinning. Washing raw fleece



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Somewhere I read not to use dawn soap to wash fleeces because of its ph level.

Has any one else heard about this. Also what do the rest of you use?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dawn.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I use castille soap (Dr Bronner's)


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is from a search.


The pH scale is used to determine how acidic or alkaline different solutions are. The scale goes from 0 to 14. Right in the middle is 7, considered to be neutral. Anything below 7 is acidic. But anything above 7 is considered alkaline. Dish soap comes closest to being a neutral cleaner.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I use Dawn also


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

I do too use dish soap and use white vinegar in my first rinse to quickly neutrelize the soap. Second rinse plain water and eventually a third rinse with a dash of softener depending on the fleece.
Odile ????


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Dawn, then vinegar rinse.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dawn works, because it cuts the grease or lanolin which is in a raw wool fleece. Depending on how heavy the lanolin depends how many washes, then rinse with vinegar in water. Blot and lay out outside, on screen if available. (helps to dry it faster)


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I was given a raw wool fleece and I used Eucalan.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I was told by sheep raisers to use original Dawn. Rinse with white vinegar.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Dawn. My fleeces are not very greasy so I do not need anything else


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Dawn. It is detergent, not soap. I looked up the pH and it is 9--somewhat on the alkaline scale. I usually do a white vinegar rinse. If I have real concerns, I use Orvus paste (buy at a farm supply store in the horse section--much cheaper that Orvus quilt wash). It has a pH of 7.8. Again, a vinegar rinse wouldn't hurt. Make sure you use a plain water rinse as your last rinse. Wool is more tolerant to alkalai than acid.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

There was a good method described here for NO cleanser. I tried it once a while ago and my efforts were good. Now I understand that I need rain water to make it more white (it was grayish but clean). Rainwater I've got! ;-) Am giving it another go.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

I also use Orvus paste.


----------

